# Ceramic coils for COV Defiant?



## Robert Howes (5/4/16)

Does anyone have stock of the ceramic coils for the Defiant made by The Council of Vape. Got my tank nearly a month ago and burnt the first coil due to bad priming.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

@Sir Vape @BigGuy are there replacement coils yet?


----------

